# Everybody likes pics of kid goats right?



## chad3006 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's a couple of pics of this years crop. Most were born in February and it was unusually cold and wet.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute. I love boars!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwww  Adorable chunky babies!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You know you cant keep that chunky lil red one send her up here!! :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH MY GOSH. I think I NEED that one in the second picture that is looking at the camera. hlala: What a doll.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Those babies are just adorable!!  I love them  congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable.... :greengrin:  :thumb:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I especially like the lil' redhead in the second photo. They're all cute, cute, cute!

Deb Mc


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep we like pics, we like your pics, and we expect more-hehe. :wink: Most precious. :thumbup:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, congratulations on those adorable babies!


----------



## chad3006 (Apr 5, 2010)

The little chunky ones in the second picture are brothers. They are from one of my favorite nannies. She doesn't have a pedigree, but I'd estimate her to have a higher percentage of Spanish than most of our herd. I'll try to get some updated pics of them.


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Omggg!!!! Sooo cute!


----------



## chad3006 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's some updated pictures of these guys, plus a picture of some newer kids.


----------



## LaManchaLady (Apr 22, 2010)

what dollies, they are absolutely darling :rose:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh how cute and yes I always love pics...hehe


----------

